# N Ga Traditonal Archery February Shoot ; now with Tomi's pictures



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2016)

Our next shoot will be Sunday February 7.

Course will be ready to shoot by 8 am, there will be a short Devotion at 8:45, lunch will be ready by 11:15, and we will pull targets around 3.
There will be at least 20 full sized 3 dimensional targets et in the woods along a good trail. Short shots, long shots, clear shots, trashy shots, all to make for a fun time.
Lunch will be hamburgers, hot dogs and fixins, plus cheesy potato/broccoli/chicken/mushroom soup.
Drinks and water too.

Our physical address:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot fees:
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family rate for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family rate for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more
First time shooters at our club are always free.

Lunch will be available for a $5/person donation.

Our shoot hosts for this month are Jeff and Miss Tomi.

Traditional equipment only. filed points only. No compounds or crossbows may be used at our club. 
We do, however, have bows and arrows to lend.

Please plan to come and shoot with us. We will be glad to see you!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TWO GUNS (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope to make it this time


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 1, 2016)

Where do you get all the Native Am. pics? they are awesome, see you there.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2016)

This Sunday!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 5, 2016)

Ya'll come. There is a mighty fine weather forecast if you like a cool, clear and sunny day in February.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2016)

We are set and ready. Come see us.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 7, 2016)

We had a good day by any measure. Beautiful weather, a good crowd, food, and a big time to be had. Thanks to all who made it work!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2016)

Great course and even better company yesterday! Thanks to everyone who put this on!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 8, 2016)

Good time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2016)

A great day indeed! 
Thanks for all who came; you are why we do, what we do.

Thanks to Dave B for taking care of the registration table, and thanks to those who set that fun course; Gene, James Clark, Steve Angell, Roger B, Gordon and Paul Redavid!
Good job! 

We had a blast!

The next shoot at NGT will be on March 6; see you there.


----------



## Gordief (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks to Jeff & Tomi... they cooked their hearts out.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

*NGT Pics*

Had an awesome time and the weather was great.  Want to thank my shooting partners for the day: bownutz, d/m wolfskin; the Sullivan clan; and many other great folks.  Putting some pics after this tag.  Hope they are good enough.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

Missed turkey


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

Hog


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

Deer


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

Javelina


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 8, 2016)

White tail


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks once again to all of you that keep making this happen each month! The sacrifices of time, efforts, travel expenses, and labors are very much appreciated.
As always I had a great time and it was wonderful to see a lot of folks I had not seen in a good while. The course was well set. My only regret is that I never have enough time to shoot and/or visit with with all I would like to which is everyone. Hope to be there again March 6th.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2016)

I had a blast! thanks for the set up crew on Sat, it was an awesome course. And thanks to the take down crew that stayed on Sunday! Without ya'll, we wouldn't have the great time we have! Thank you to Jeff Hampton for the devo Sunday morning and for doing all that cooking and making me look good with the food (again!). I took some pics, not my usual 100 tho!! once again the sideways pics won't flip for me!!!! so there's some special pics I only posted to fb for that reason....sorry!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2016)

2nd batch:
the weather was awesome, just cool enough to need that fire and an extra layer....lots of happy smiles seen all day long. We had a fair amount of new folks and I didn't get around to alot of them, I know our members said Hello and took them shooting! see ya'll next month!!!!


----------



## TWO GUNS (Feb 9, 2016)

*Great time*

Good friends and great fellowship can not wait till next time


----------



## pine nut (Feb 9, 2016)

Hated to miss this one, but had a higher priority.  Stopped by about 2:00 and said hi to Jeff and Tomi....evryone else was gone or picking up targets.  Had a bad cold so I just mosied on home.  Looked like it was a great time from the pics!


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

A great time with the greatest people I have ever met!!


----------

